# 1992 Corsa



## spanna (May 27, 2009)

Thought I'd share some pics of my 1992 EM Corsa. The paint job was tired when I purchased the bike so had it resprayed and new decals applied with a clear top coat. From what I can tell the gruppo is mostly 1996 Record, crankset is Chorus.
I am investigating insuring the bike, any ideas as to the value would be appreciated.

Below is a copy of the email certifying it's origin:
_______________________________________________________________________
Dear Sir, 
*
Your frame is Corsa SL made in 1992 in a size 52cc.
It was part of a special series of frame as it has a BSA bottom bracket.
Normally we only make frames with an ITA bottom bracket.
*
Kr's, 
*
Bruno Haemers
International Sales
*
Cycles Eddy Merckx NV
's Herenweg 11
1860 Meise
tel: 0032(0)2/269.62.72
fax: 0032(0)2/269.63.67
www.eddymerckx.be
*
*


-----Message d'origine-----
De*: Martine Acou 
Envoyé*: woensdag 14 januari 2009 10:40
À*: Bruno Haemers
Objet*: TR: Bicycle Information
*
-----Message d'origine-----
De*: Anthony Tholet [mailto:[email protected]]
Envoyé*: mercredi 14 janvier 2009 5:17
À*: Martine Acou
Objet*: Bicycle Information
Hello,
I was hoping it would be possible to get some information about an Eddy Merckx bicycle I have.
I have attached a picture of the bike.
The numbers under the BB are:
Driveside: D 2D 
Non Driveside: D 2544
Is it possible to tell me the year and model of this frame and what build it would have come in. This bike is in Australia if it makes any difference.
From the photo's, is it in the original colour scheme or would it have been repainted?
thank you very much.
regards
Anthony


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

love the color. great looking bike


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## spanna (May 27, 2009)

Financial reasons have meant I need to make some sacrifices to maintain cycling as a sport and am therefore selling this fine bicycle.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150359081000

If there are any international interested parties I can investigate int shipping at buyers expense.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Beautiful looking bike!!

Apart from just losing the original mystique of having Eddy run the company, I hope that this kind of detailed responsiveness to customer's questions about their bike's provenance will still be supported with the new ownership.


----------

